# If you have livestock guardians and you have a family dog..



## FarmersDigest (Dec 29, 2014)

So if you have a male and female guardian, and they are intact, will that cause problems with the family dog? I'm sure if the female guardian goes into heat, and our male family dog (who isn't intact) would smell her, would the male guardian get more territorial? Thank you for any help you can help me with. Oh and I don't have guardian dogs yet, but we are thinking about getting 1 or 2 and I want to get something's figured out before we would get them. Have a great day and take care!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 6, 2015)

I haven't had any personal experience with this, but it's a very good question.  I'll be interested to hear some experienced opinions.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't either, and it just scared me when I thought about that. I wouldn't want it to where I would have to get rid of a dog because I didn't do my research!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Like any dog a bitch in heat is a bitch in heat.
LGD's should be acquainted with house dogs but truly they are a "species" of their own. There are a few that allow their family dogs in the livestock fields but this is something I stress strongly that people should not do, as a general rule. LGD's OWN their field and it belongs to them. They should not have to share with pets.
They have a job to do , a job that obviously the family pet cannot do so why have them in. Outside of the field is another story and all should respect each other. 
A bitch in heat does not make a LGD any more territorial.
However she may still try to mate with whatever will come along.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 8, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Like any dog a bitch in heat is a bitch in heat.
> LGD's should be acquainted with house dogs but truly they are a "species" of their own. There are a few that allow their family dogs in the livestock fields but this is something I stress strongly that people should not do, as a general rule. LGD's OWN their field and it belongs to them. They should not have to share with pets.
> They have a job to do , a job that obviously the family pet cannot do so why have them in. Outside of the field is another story and all should respect each other.
> A bitch in heat does not make a LGD any more territorial.
> However she may still try to mate with whatever will come along.



Thank you, I was hoping to hear from you! I love the way you raise your LGD's. This all makes so much sense, again thank you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2015)

Your welcome.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 8, 2015)

Our Australian Shepherd can't go in the back yard, because not only does it belong to Paris, our GP, but Paris HATES  Polly, the Aussie. They must stay separated because it would mean death to Polly. I think this is what you mean. When we move, Polly will have a fenced yard, the rest will belong to Paris.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 9, 2015)

Our Aussie is still learning to herd and has gotten pretty good on sheep.  My neighbor likes us to put her on his cattle to move them from one paddock to another even though the cows pretty much move on their own to get away from the barking.   His LGD (of unknown heritage) doesn't like her being there so he has to get him out of the pasture before we let the pup in.  They are fine together when they aren't in the pasture except the Aussie wants to play more than the other dog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2015)

All ours get along outside the fields except our F pyr Amy. She is fine with our one dog but she HATES the GSD. All our LGD's are fine with the cats too just NOT in their field. 
When one of our housedogs is in heat it is very hard on our LGD males.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Baymule said:


> Our Australian Shepherd can't go in the back yard, because not only does it belong to Paris, our GP, but Paris HATES  Polly, the Aussie. They must stay separated because it would mean death to Polly. I think this is what you mean. When we move, Polly will have a fenced yard, the rest will belong to Paris.



It does make it a little stressful when dogs don't like each other! Not much you can do about it though, right?  We will have to make sure the fence is always secure. Thank you for responding!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> Our Aussie is still learning to herd and has gotten pretty good on sheep.  My neighbor likes us to put her on his cattle to move them from one paddock to another even though the cows pretty much move on their own to get away from the barking.   His LGD (of unknown heritage) doesn't like her being there so he has to get him out of the pasture before we let the pup in.  They are fine together when they aren't in the pasture except the Aussie wants to play more than the other dog.



That's so awesome!  getting away from the barking. That would make sense, them getting along when they aren't in the pasture. Thank you for responding.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> All ours get along outside the fields except our F pyr Amy. She is fine with our one dog but she HATES the GSD. All our LGD's are fine with the cats too just NOT in their field.
> When one of our housedogs is in heat it is very hard on our LGD males.



I didn't even think about cats! Do they chase the cats out of the field? I bet it's hard on them, and that's what I am so worried about. I know an intact male will travel miles to a female in heat! I don't want an oops litter and I don't want any dog fights. DH said if we get this farm, he would love to see me become a breeder. Dogs are my life, well really all animals are my life. I can't imagine my life without animals. To be honest, breeding scares me. The thought of losing a pup or the mom, scares me!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Out of the field... no. They can walk right by them and the dogs don't care. Callie is really good with them... again OUTSIDE the field.

As far as breeding. I have had (my dogs) 4 litters in 25 years.Assisted and helped raise I don't even know hoe many, I don't really like breeding dogs at all. The only reason I have had these past 3 litters is because I work with the LGD's and we do evaluating and training etc. and that is my heart. I rather take outside dogs and train them up. That is my background and heart.

IMO nobody should breed without many years of experience in the breed. All the trouble calls I get every week/month are from people that their breeder doesn't have a clue how to help them. 
Some people breed for $. Some breed to help supplement the farm income... gotta feed these dogs too ya know. LOL
Some breed because they love the LGD's and want to be a blessing in their community by providing these dogs.  There are many reasons why people breed most for a good reason. 

Many "breeders" cannot identify a bacterial infection, eclampsia, cocci infection on pups, don't know protocol for deworming a  LGD (different than other breeds), vaccine schedules, can't read their own fecals, don't know how to look for HW, and the list goes on.
Most vets are very unfamiliar with the LGD breeds and that is problematic as many are anesthesia sensitive as well as vaccine sensitive. 

The worst part.... having them leave.    
It is unbearable!  Plus you end up in this cycle of finding that "best" dog in the litter and keeping it. Then you have a bajillion dogs 

As a breeder there are some you will euthanize at birth, some that you will want to revive but you must not.  Hard decisions, and you have to make them. You will lose pups. The bitch is your #1 priority no matter what.  

At the same time it is wonderful to see them grow and it really is wonderful to see them go to a loving farm home that will love them and they get to do what they were born to do... guard livestock.


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Out of the field... no. They can walk right by them and the dogs don't care. Callie is really good with them... again OUTSIDE the field.
> 
> As far as breeding. I have had (my dogs) 4 litters in 25 years.Assisted and helped raise I don't even know hoe many, I don't really like breeding dogs at all. The only reason I have had these past 3 litters is because I work with the LGD's and we do evaluating and training etc. and that is my heart. I rather take outside dogs and train them up. That is my background and heart.
> 
> ...



You are so right about picking a breed I know! I would really love to breed Rottweiler's, as it's my favorite breed. I know them the best, but I don't like the thought of them being misused. It scares me. What I would really love to do with the breed, bring back the herding in them! You bring up a good point, vets not even knowing much about the LGD breed. I think if we do get an LGD or two, we'll get them fixed.

We did breed our Malamutes when I was younger, and it was so hard with the loss of pups. Our dog Nanook had 13 puppies. She had 14, but she laid on one and killed it. We also had the runt die, it was just too small. We bottle fed it, and kept it warm, but we just couldn't save it. We only had two litters, and my parent's were done with the breeding. It was fun watching the pups grow, but it was hard when it was time for them to leave. We found out that 4 of our males had to be put down because the people didn't raise them right.

One side I am for breeding because I want to improve on a breed, I don't want to be a backyard breeder! I don't want to do it for the money. But the other side of me doesn't because I see all these dogs in shelters, and I don't want any of my pups going to a shelter. So it's something that I go back and forth on. I guess I'll just have to keep praying and see what I am guided to! Thank you so much for responding Southern by choice, you really do have such great advice!


----------



## tressa27884 (Jul 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Like any dog a bitch in heat is a bitch in heat.
> LGD's should be acquainted with house dogs but truly they are a "species" of their own. There are a few that allow their family dogs in the livestock fields but this is something I stress strongly that people should not do, as a general rule. LGD's OWN their field and it belongs to them. They should not have to share with pets.
> They have a job to do , a job that obviously the family pet cannot do so why have them in. Outside of the field is another story and all should respect each other.
> A bitch in heat does not make a LGD any more territorial.
> However she may still try to mate with whatever will come along.


I have a question.  I have a border collie, who is primarily used to herd the chickens back into "their" area.  IF I have an LGD too, does the LGD take over that job?  Can the two work together, or will the LGD see the BC as a threat?  I don't have an LGD yet, but I'm pining away for one of Southern's dogs at some point in the future.....


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 22, 2015)

@tressa27884 no the LGD would not herd the chickens.  they are not herding dogs like an aussie or a border collie.  their job is to guard pure and simple.  i have a house dog, emma, who happens to be my avatar, goes everywhere on the farm with me and is accepted by my LGD but emma is 12 and Katie is 2 so emma has always been here and bossed Katie around since she was a pup.  i wouldn't try to bring an adult border collie and an adult LGD together but if the LGD came to your place as a pup it would probably work


----------

